# Daniel Kok on Sermon Audio



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 2, 2008)

Just noticed that Daniel Kok (Poimen) has some stuff on Sermon Audio:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?SpeakerOnly=true&currSection=sermonsspeaker&Keyword=Daniel^Kok


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sweet!!

We should have a PB audio link archive.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 2, 2008)

For some reason the link is not working.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 2, 2008)

You should be able to get to all the sermons through this one and then clicking on Daniel Kok's name:

SermonAudio.com - The Risen Lord Appears


----------

